# Do you sell your soap?



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, after researching the past week.. I realize I'm just not ready to take on soapmaking just yet. Maybe later lol. In the interim.. do any of you sell your soap? If you have a website I hope you'll post it. I'd like to get away from store-bought stuff for our family. The more natural the better!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I sell a few bars now and then through word of mouth. There are so many soap vendors out there that it is hard to get started selling on the Internet. I would advise that you make soap for a couple of years and get a recipe or two perfected before trying to sell to the public. New legislation on regulating the soap and cosmetic industry may make it tougher to start a small business.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm not interested in starting a business, I'm interested in possibly buying some homemade soap from someone else because I don't have the time to do it right now


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry, I guess I misread your post. I believe Cyndi can help you out there. Here is a link to her website.

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soap.html


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Linn!


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I sold soap regularly about 10 years ago (when I lived in the Dallas/Ft Worth area) to boutique stores. I never did have a website, but I really like this one:
www.thespiritgoat.com

I have a friend that sells soap on Etsy.com as well.

It was a lot of fun...at first. Then my hobby became mandatory and a downright pain after awhile.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I sell my soap on my website and through Local Harvest.

It is a 100% milk soap using nothing but whole Jersey milk for the lye solution. I chose Jersey milk over goat milk because of the higher cream content!

I've heard good things about the Spirit Goat soaps. I personally love soaps with shea butter in them, but quit using shea butter in my soaps because my DD has a latex allergy and shea butter has natural occuring latex. My DD did have a skin reaction to my soaps that used shea butter.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, heck. I misread your post the first time. I thought you were looking for websites to model after, not someone to buy some from! (red faced)


----------



## Judi Reilly (Mar 27, 2008)

Cyndi...I want to order some of your soaps,,,and am wondering just which ones are the best for "dry" skin? In winter it gets really dry..lotions help..but a soap added to the lotion would maybe help better?? thanks..Judi


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I sell soap too!!
http://www.goatmilksoapandlotion.com/


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

cmharris6002 - can I just say I LOVE your website! Did you design it yourself or have it done by an outside company?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Dee Dee!!!! I know nothing about web design but I did design my site, It is a work in progress and a labor of love. I use homestead.com and their site builder doesn't require html so it is pretty easy once you get the hang of it. 

ETA: I just got my Feb. page up!!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

www.harperhillfarm.com We sell our soaps, too. I sell online plus 3 farm markets each week from June-Oct. There's a page on our site with local shops that sell our soaps. Yes, it started as a hobby, but I was able to quite my "day job" in 2010 and soap soap soap.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I sell a ton of soap...literally...been in business for more than 10 years. I make goat milk or cow milk soap depending on availability. We have a wide range of soaps with fragrance oils or Essential oils, something for everybody. No artificial colors are added. 

take a look at my website www.iasoaps.com

Karla Moore
Heart of Iowa Soapworks


----------



## suemay (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi!

I agree, the more natural the better. I think everyone should be using real soap 

My sister-in-law and I recently started a soap making business and it's been great fun so far. We have our available soaps on etsy:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/soapysoaps

We take requests and custom orders as well.

If you have questions about how we started our business, feel free to get in touch.

-Sue May
_________________
Sue May Yen
Soapy Soaps
suemay[at]soapysoaps[dot]com
www.soapysoaps.com
www.etsy.com/shop/soapysoaps


----------



## rnmom23 (Apr 29, 2005)

We also sell our soaps. We make them from our own goats' milk and use wonderfully nourishing and natural ingredients. We just started selling after making them for a couple years for friends and family. Right now I only sell through my blog and word of mouth but we are working on an internet site and etsy shop. No matter who you choose, I think you'll be very happy with homemade soaps! 

Liz @ www.dandelionsacre.blogspot.com


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I went and ordered some soap from Spirit Goat around the time I posted my original response. They were absolutely amazing. The boyfriend snatched one for his house as well.


----------

